# Strawberry Custard



## Aliyah

Hey Vapefam

Anybody know of a good quality strawberry custard recipe pleeeeeeeeez????

Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Vapebabe26 said:


> Hey Vapefam
> 
> Anybody know of a good quality strawberry custard recipe pleeeeeeeeez????
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A simple Strawberry custard that I've made consisted of:

7% Strawberry Ripe
4% Vanilla Custard
3% Bav Cream
1-1.5% Graham Crust (you can leave this out and it's still good)

Let us know what you think of it


----------



## Aliyah

Where do I purchase Graham Crust though? I've seen it in another recipe
Thank you so much, will keep you posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Vapebabe26 said:


> Where do I purchase Graham Crust though? I've seen it in another recipe
> Thank you so much, will keep you posted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I got mine from blckvapour.co.za. The first time I made it I didn't use the Graham crust and it was good. But adding Graham crust just gives it that little bit of extra dimension iykwim. Best advise I could say take my recipe as a guide, make 10ml and test. If you feel it's needs more strawberry or vanilla custard add more or remove a % if it's too much. I love DIY because I can tweak my juices to my specific taste.
I'm actually going to mix up a new batch of this tomorrow, you just reminded me how good it was.


----------



## Aliyah

Thanks a mil I've tasted this strawberry custard from a dude a few months ago but he doesn't make it anymore, was just a tester and I've been trying to get something similar but the ones I've purchased doesn't quite come close to the one I've tried. It was really really good lol so now I've decided to mix it myself 
Blckvapour are sold out
Lol hahaha 
Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

ValleyVapour.co.za will have it, as well as flavrape.co.za 
I know too well the feeling of liking a juice so much that you will do anything to replicate it.
If you looking for ideas for recipes or clones go to e-liquid-recipes.com 
I use it alot to get an idea of how the flavours mix together and the percentages used when used together.
It's helped take a lot of the guess work out of getting your creams to work together instead of against each other. I made some custards and milk bases that smelled okay but vaped like off milk lol


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Greyz said:


> ValleyVapour.co.za will have it, as well as flavrape.co.za



@Greyz please confirm the web address for flavrape.co.za
Thanks


----------



## MoneymanVape

flaverape.co.za?


----------



## acorn

MoneymanVape said:


> flaverape.co.za?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/flavrvape-official-opening.t22838/ 
www.flavrvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

MoneymanVape said:


> flaverape.co.za?


That's how I read it everytime!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=strawberry+custard&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc


----------



## Caveman

Man the problem with DIY is there just too many ideas in my head and just not enough time to make all the things I want to make lol.. Strawberry Ripe is great, but for me it doesn't have that punch I expect from a strawberry. Its more like a sweet strawberry candy like taste. My favorite strawberry is 1:1 ratio of CAP Sweet Strawberry with TFA Strawberry Ripe. But hey, that's the wonder of DIY. You can do whatever you want. I am currently vaping a delicious strawberry yogurt, where my friend can't stand the stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoRy13

Stosta said:


> That's how I read it everytime!


Maybe we should have thought out the name a bit more, dont want "rape" or "ape" for that matter associated with us

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

RoRy13 said:


> Maybe we should have thought out the name a bit more, dont want "rape" or "ape" for that matter associated with us


Well as long as you're explicit about not condoning rape or tasty monkeys then I don't think you have anything to worry about!


----------



## zadiac

I just made this recipe with Sweet Strawberry and Strawberry cream. Will let know how it is.


----------



## RoRy13

Stosta said:


> Well as long as you're explicit about not condoning rape or tasty monkeys then I don't think you have anything to worry about!



Nope not condoning it at all, tasty monkeys though....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

zadiac said:


> I just made this recipe with Sweet Strawberry and Strawberry cream. Will let know how it is.


At the time when I mixed it is only had Strawberry Ripe but I can imagine that normal Strawberry would be a little sweeter. 
Im going to mix up some just now. I was thinking of going straight Strawberry or maybe even. 5% Strawberry and 3% Strawberry Ripe. 

Ripe is definitely not a strong as normal Strawberry but I like it's candy almost artificial strawbetas that Ripe has.
The beauty of DIY, mix it how you like it ;D

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

That Coco pops pic gave me an idea....
Anyone know of a Coco Pops recipe or has anyone attempted one?

I'm thinking Rice Crunches, Chocolate Milk, some sweet Cream and malted milk...... That's it on a mission now to recreate this!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Greyz said:


> That Coco pops pic gave me an idea....
> Anyone know of a Coco Pops recipe or has anyone attempted one?
> 
> I'm thinking Rice Crunches, Chocolate Milk, some sweet Cream and malted milk...... That's it on a mission now to recreate this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That sounds interesting. I have been working on a chocolate cereal for a while now. keep us updated on that please


----------



## Greyz

Caveman said:


> That sounds interesting. I have been working on a chocolate cereal for a while now. keep us updated on that please


I am going to start working on it, do you mind sharing what you have so far? I could use that as a Base to work off. That would really help speed the T&E process.
I find chocolate a very hard concentrate to work with. I have had some what limited success making a chocolate donut using double chocolate clear.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Greyz said:


> I am going to start working on it, do you mind sharing what you have so far? I could use that as a Base to work off. That would really help speed the T&E process.
> I find chocolate a very hard concentrate to work with. I have had some what limited success making a chocolate donut using double chocolate clear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I don't think what I have so far is really great, but its better than my initial tests lol.. I was thinking of scrapping this and starting from scratch. Some notes I found on Wayne's page is that Double Chocolate Clear needs some sucralose to work nice

I've been basing my cereal off a combination of 
http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/25/golden-ticket-chocolate-milk-remix/
and
http://diyordievaping.com/2015/12/25/cereal-marshmallow-strawberry-milk-diy-ejuice-recipe/

I've come up with this
FA Meringe 1%
CAP Vanilla Custard 1.5% (v1) -- I tried v2 but not a big fan
FW Yellow Cake 1%
TFA Berry Crunch 5%
TFA Double Chocolate Clear 3%
TFA Fruit Circles with Milk 2%
FA Sweet Cream 1%
TFA Sweetener (Sucralose) 1%

Still needs some work though. It needs a bit more of a cereal crunch taste, right now its very vanilla milky type taste


----------



## Greyz

Caveman said:


> I don't think what I have so far is really great, but its better than my initial tests lol.. I was thinking of scrapping this and starting from scratch. Some notes I found on Wayne's page is that Double Chocolate Clear needs some sucralose to work nice
> 
> I've been basing my cereal off a combination of
> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/25/golden-ticket-chocolate-milk-remix/
> and
> http://diyordievaping.com/2015/12/25/cereal-marshmallow-strawberry-milk-diy-ejuice-recipe/
> 
> I've come up with this
> FA Meringe 1%
> CAP Vanilla Custard 1.5% (v1) -- I tried v2 but not a big fan
> FW Yellow Cake 1%
> TFA Berry Crunch 5%
> TFA Double Chocolate Clear 3%
> TFA Fruit Circles with Milk 2%
> FA Sweet Cream 1%
> TFA Sweetener (Sucralose) 1%
> 
> Still needs some work though. It needs a bit more of a cereal crunch taste, right now its very vanilla milky type taste



I'm night shift this week so I'll use those links as a starting point. Thanks for the tip on using the double chocolate. I never added any EM or Sucralose- that might be the missing ingredient all along. 

I really hope I can get this right, cant wait to vape on my favourite childhood cereal.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff

Vapebabe26 said:


> Hey Vapefam
> 
> Anybody know of a good quality strawberry custard recipe pleeeeeeeeez????
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm a bit late to reply, but I've really been enjoying this Strawberry Custard recipe I got from somewhere (should've noted where it came from):
CAP Vanilla Custard V2 5%
FA Coconut 3%
FA Caramel 1.5%
FA Hazelnut 1%
CAP Sweet Strawberry 3%

For my next batch I'm going to dial the sweet strawberry back to 2.5% as I found it started to get a bit too sweet after a while. 

As with most custards give this one a few weeks steep to reach it's full potential, but if you're impatient like me then just shake and vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/dr-crimmys-strawberry-overdose-sod/


----------



## Jan

That lo


Rude Rudi said:


> http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/dr-crimmys-strawberry-overdose-sod/


That looks good


----------



## kyle_redbull

Jan said:


> That lo
> 
> That looks good


Are the percentages not too high on this?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

kyle_redbull said:


> Are the percentages not too high on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Nope, that's the idea - hence the name of the juice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Made this when I could still do the whole strawberry thing...

Tfa strawberry 6%
Cap vanilla custard v1 3%
Tfa berry crunch 2%
Tfa vbic 3%
Tfa sweet cream 1%
Tfa cheesecake graham crust 3%

Needs a good steep as custard takes time to settle, the berry crunch and ccgc add that nice crunchy base feel to the pallet.
Id say steep at least 2 - 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

